# athletic resumes??



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 13, 2010)

what type of backgrounds in the world of athletics do our alpinezone.com athlets have??


----------



## bvibert (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm on the national shuffleboard team.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 13, 2010)

I can change the channel from the sofa really fast.


----------



## hammer (Apr 13, 2010)

I think the term "alpinezone.com athlete" is a bit of an oxymoron...:wink:


----------



## drjeff (Apr 13, 2010)

I've reached master status at 12oz curls - still working on moving from apprentice level to master level at the 16oz curls though :beer:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 13, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm on the national shuffleboard team.



dood i played some serious shuffle board at this "sick" (hampton maid inn) hotel in southampton in june 1997. paid $100 a night in july its $400 a night 3 night minimum....only two rooms had guests....70 & sunny all 3 days....we stayed in the room in the windmill....


----------



## Marc (Apr 14, 2010)

Regional masturbation champion six years running.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 14, 2010)

any chance of increasing the size of that photo?  Little too small for me to view even with reading glasses...


----------



## Glenn (Apr 14, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> any chance of increasing the size of that photo?  Little too small for me to view even with reading glasses...




:lol:


----------



## Puck it (Apr 14, 2010)

Careful dmc will trounce you for that size of pic.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Careful dmc will trounce you for that size of pic.



i didnt pick the size of the pic. i cut & pasted it from the internet....btw, dmc likes the disemboweler....we go way back on kzone & fighting with $hitski:beer:i absolutely luv $ucking with shortski what a pissa....he gives ya a lot of ammo!! Long live Donnie!!:beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 14, 2010)

I had a nasty case of athlete's foot once. Does that count?


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 14, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> I had a nasty case of athlete's foot once. Does that count?



i got that in my dorm in oakland hall at my beloved www.iup.edu:smile:


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 14, 2010)

Marc said:


> Regional masturbation champion six years running.



:beer:


----------



## Marc (Apr 14, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> i didnt pick the size of the pic. i cut & pasted it from the internet....btw, dmc likes the disemboweler....we go way back on kzone & fighting with $hitski:beer:i absolutely luv $ucking with shortski what a pissa....he gives ya a lot of ammo!! Long live Donnie!!:beer:



If you mean that second dollar sign to stand in place for the letter "F" just know that most of us are reading it as an "S" and scratching our heads while simultaneously laughing heartily.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 14, 2010)

Marc said:


> Regional masturbation champion six years running.



Are you up for the honor in year #7?


----------



## Glenn (Apr 14, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> i didnt pick the size of the pic. i cut & pasted it from the internet....btw, dmc likes the disemboweler....we go way back on kzone & fighting with $hitski:beer:i absolutely *luv $ucking with shortski* what a pissa....he gives ya a lot of ammo!! Long live Donnie!!:beer:



What happens in Brooklyn should stay in Brooklyn. uke:


----------



## 2knees (Apr 14, 2010)

I made the allstar team in our town soccer league when i was in 4th grade.  Our team won 1 game all year and the only good player refused to represent us.   After that, i think the coach just went in alphabetical order and started callling people to see if who would go.  I went.  

I hate soccer.


----------



## Greg (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm also pretty good at drinking.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> I'm also pretty good at drinking.



Do you drink competitively?  ; - )


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 14, 2010)

Marc said:


> If you mean that second dollar sign to stand in place for the letter "F" just know that most of us are reading it as an "S" and scratching our heads while simultaneously laughing heartily.



Coming from the self proclaimed "masturbation champ" you might be scratching something else...


----------



## jaywbigred (Apr 14, 2010)

I once hit 8 cups in a row during a Beirut game. I am the pinnacle of athleticism.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2010)

Marc said:


> If you mean that second dollar sign to stand in place for the letter "F" just know that most of us are reading it as an "S" and scratching our heads while simultaneously laughing heartily.



Maybe he really meant S, not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm pretty awesome with a bo stick, too.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2010)

Greg said:


> I'm also pretty good at drinking.



I need more practice, but I'm getting there.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 14, 2010)

I rule at Lawn Darts


----------



## Marc (Apr 14, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Coming from the self proclaimed "masturbation champ" you might be scratching something else...



Why in the world would you assume my title is self proclaimed?

Clearly you need to subscribe to OSQ.


----------



## Marc (Apr 14, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Maybe he really meant S, not that there's anything wrong with that...



My father's gay.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Apr 14, 2010)

Marc said:


> Regional masturbation champion six years running.



That’s awesome. :lol::lol::lol: What is the criteria for being crowned champion? What is your training regimen like? Is there a senior’s circuit like in golf maybe the Viagara division?


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 14, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> That’s awesome. :lol::lol::lol: What is the criteria for being crowned champion? What is your training regimen like? Is there a senior’s circuit like in golf maybe the Viagara division?



Are there fluffers involved?  Do they get compensated?


----------



## Mildcat (Apr 14, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Are there fluffers involved?  Do they get compensated?



Fluffers would be cheating! I don't want to know what the trophy looks like. uke:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2010)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> That’s awesome. :lol::lol::lol: What is the criteria for being crowned champion? What is your training regimen like? Is there a senior’s circuit like in golf maybe the Viagara division?



Just hope that you never wander into one of the championship events.  I hear it can get rather messy...


----------



## Marc (Apr 14, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Just hope that you never wander into one of the championship events.  I hear it can get rather messy...



Butcher's Floor Wax and Jergen's Lotion are the title sponsors.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 14, 2010)

Marc said:


> Butcher's Floor Wax and Jergen's Lotion are the title sponsors.



Interestin, I woulda thought it was Sex Wax


----------



## bvibert (Apr 14, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Interestin, I woulda thought it was Sex Wax



Naw, the competitors in those events never get anywhere near sex.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 14, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Interestin, I woulda thought it was Sex Wax



Surprisingly, that stuff is for surfing,,,,,And not surfing for porn.  Who'd have known.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 14, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> Interestin, I woulda thought it was Sex Wax



That stuff grabs onto sand way to well. Would not be conducive to marathon competitions.


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 14, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Surprisingly, that stuff is for surfing,,,,,And not surfing for porn.  Who'd have known.





ctenidae said:


> That stuff grabs onto sand way to well. Would not be conducive to marathon competitions.



That was kinda my point.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 14, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> That stuff grabs onto sand way to well. Would not be conducive to marathon competitions.



Whoa..."marathon...???"  Is that like a Thursday to Sunday thing like the Masters? Or like 26 miles in 4 hours kinda marathon?

Holy she-ite..."marathon."


----------



## severine (Apr 14, 2010)

Ha ha. Masters. Yeah, it's a Masters kind of competition.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 15, 2010)

Marc said:


> Regional masturbation champion six years running.



But are you "master of your domain?"
;-)


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 15, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Whoa..."marathon...???"  Is that like a Thursday to Sunday thing like the Masters? Or like 26 miles in 4 hours kinda marathon?
> 
> Holy she-ite..."marathon."



Or, for some folks, "Tuesday."


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 15, 2010)

free gss


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 15, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> free gss



  :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 15, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> free gss


+1 :flame:


----------



## Marc (Apr 15, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Or, for some folks, "Tuesday."



Or... everyday but Monday, and the weekends when Doctor Mer is around.

Practice makes perfect, after all.


----------



## dmc (Apr 15, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Careful dmc will trounce you for that size of pic.



Dork already did...  Now you have another person to dislike...


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 16, 2010)

dmc said:


> Dork already did...  Now you have another person to dislike...



i dont dislike anyone....


----------

